# grüne Libellenlarve?



## shake (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

habe gestern an meinem Miniteich beim Seerose tiefersetzen eine grüne Larve gesehen. Leider war die Kamera nicht dabei und das Tierchen eh ganz schön flink.

Es sah ähnlich aus wie die Kleinlibellenlarve die ich hier schonmal gezeigt habe, aber kleiner und schmaler und ritzegrün. Was ist das? Welche Larve ist komlett grün?

Danke für eure Hilfe, vielleicht entdecke ich sie ja nochmal und kann sie fotographieren.

Viele Grüße
Miriam


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: grüne Libellenlarve?*

Sorry Miriam, aber so ganz ohne Foto ist da eine Bestimmung ziemlich schwierig.
Evtl siehst Du sie ja mal wieder am Teich und kannst dann ein Foto machen?
Oder Du findest ein Vergleichsfoto beispielsweiße bei google?


----------



## shake (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: grüne Libellenlarve?*

Ok, ich hatte gehofft, dass grüne Larven jetzt nicht sooo häufig vorkommen. ;-)
Ich google mal ne Runde ob ich was vergleichbares finde. Habe eben wieder am Teich gelauert, aber das Tier nicht gesehen. :-/


----------



## shake (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: grüne Libellenlarve?*

Ok, hab was gefunden in den Weiten des Internets. 

http://www.aquariumforum.de/f86/seltsame-larve-gruene-kleinlibellenlarve-214048/

Wenn das also auch eine __ Kleinlibellen-Larve ist, dann hab ich schon zwei Sorten entdeckt, hoffentlich sehe ich auch eine davon schlüpfen.


----------

